# Doing Australia!



## gavanova (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm a 23 year old male and I will be hitting Oz in 2014 with a friend.

She has family in Perth so we will be staying there for 6 months and working on our WHV. After that we want to try and do as much of the East Coast as we can on as little money as possible. She has a drivers licence but, I assume after getting the right to drive there, insurance, renting a car and fuel it just works out to be so expensive. She is not fully behind the whole back packing for a few months idea so I kinda made up a basic plan. After Perth we would buy a months unlimited flying ticket and spend a week in Brisbane, Canberra and Melbourne. After that, use the ticket to get to Sydney and spend 5 months working and living there. I just want us to have such a good time and not worry about money. If anyone has been to these places or knows of another way of doing it or to help us plan a wicked journey, i'd appreciate your input.

Much Love

Gav


----------

